# Kürbisse



## axel (27. Sep. 2010)

Hallo Gartenfreunde 

Ich stell Euch mal meinen Bunten Persischen Ölkürbis vor .

 

Er hat jetzt 23 cm Durchmesser .
Wenn jemand Rezepte für den Kürbis hat , her damit :beten

lg
axel


----------



## axel (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kürbisse*

Hier  noch ein Foto von einer kleinen Kürbisauswahl


----------



## buddler (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kürbisse*

http://www.bildschirmschoner-download.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/halloween-kuerbis1.jpg
mein rezept für kürbis
nicht bös gemeint


----------



## nicki 55 (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kürbisse*

Hallo,axel habe ein schnelles und einfaches kürbisrezept.
3bis4 dicke zwiebel glasig dünsten und ca.1kg gewürfelten kürbis ohne schale
dazu.solange kochen bis alles gar ist pürrieren und mit brühe abschmecken und 1becher sahne dazu.
schmeckt lecker.
liebe grüsse aus dem norden nickiangst


----------



## Christine (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kürbisse*

Hallo Axel,

da hast Du aber lauter leckere Sorten im Angebot  

Unser örtlicher Kürbiskönig baut damit


----------



## rut49 (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kürbisse*

Hallo Axel,
kennst du schon Kürbismarmelade?
Falls nicht (ist echt lecker), hier das Rezept:
500gr. Kürbis
500gr .Äpfel  (beides  püriert)
1 Pck. Gelierzucker 1:1
nach Packungsanleitung zubereiten.
Viel Spaß und schönen Abend Regina


----------



## axel (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kürbisse*

Hallo Nicki und Regina 

Vielen Dank für Eure Rezepte 
Ich werd sie ausprobieren 

Christine die Kürbiswindmühle sieht ja schick aus 

an Alle

Was habt Ihr den so für Kürbisse im Garten ? 
Zeig doch mal Eure Prachtstücke :beten

lg
axel


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kürbisse*

Hallo Axel,

Kürbiss schälen, entkernen (eh klar) in
1cm Würfel schneiden.

Rote Zwiebel, gehackte Knoblauchzehe,
Bleichsellerie und Fenchel fein geschnitten
in Rapsöl andünsten, Kürbiswürfel zugeben,
kurz mit anrösten, mit etwas Hühnerbrühe
und einem Schuß Noilly Prat aufgießen.
Köcheln bis der Kürbis noch Biss hat, nicht
zerkochen lassen. Mit 5%igem Philadelphia
abbinden, mit Meersalz, schwarzen Pfeffer,
Zitronenschalenabrieb(Bio) und etwas Chili
abschmecken.

Traumhaft unter einem schönen Steibeißer
oder anderem festfleischigem Fischfilet.

Macht nicht dick und ist äusserst gesund.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Nymphaion (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kürbisse*

Bei uns sind die Kürbisse in diesem Jahr auch gut gewachsen ...


----------



## Inken (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kürbisse*

Mutanten. Ihr wohnt zu dicht am AKW.


----------



## Conny (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kürbisse*

 Werner DIE sind einzigartig


----------



## Zuckerschniss (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kürbisse*

Werner,

wenn Du die in Dein Programm mit aufnimmst, was kostet dann das Porto? Schwerlasttransport mit Überbreite.


----------

